# Great resource for seniors raising their grandchildren, in the US



## AlbertC (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm very glad to see this forum created for the benefit of grandparents who are now participating in or have taken over the care of their grandchildren. I know _many_ older people who are somewhere on the spectrum of "raising" their grandkids, and I know that this job can present some pretty serious challenges, physically, but also systemically. 

If you're in the US, I'd like to pass on this excellent resource, helpfully named the "National Center on Grandparents Raising Grandchildren." While I can't say that I know anyone who has directly used any of their services, the website is a treasure trove of great support and resources. Definitely worth checking out. 

Here it is: http://chhs.gsu.edu/nationalcenter/


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 26, 2012)

That's interesting, do you know if there's any programs similar in Canada? I don't qualify, but it'd still be a good read.


----------

